# Faux FIRE Basket



## beelce

Hello haunters....
Here is the how-to for my FAUX FIRE BASKETS..... (all pricing from 2008)













I needed 2 baskets for Medusa's gates of death










I found these baskets at Big Lots....they are about 18" tall ....$8
It is important to use an open weave basket so that the fan can pull it's air from below through the bottom sides of the basket....if not, the fan will suck the fabric down instead of up.


















Found these lights at Walgreen's after Valentine sale ....$5 for 2 set


----------



## beelce

Got these lights at Big Lots on the clearance rack $4 per set ....I pulled all of the leaves off and used them on another prop


























I zip tied both light sets into the bottom and sides of the basket to look like "embers"


----------



## beelce

Here I plugged in all the light sets (LEDs, Hearts, and grapes) and the fan into one 12' extension cord. Then pulled the cord through a small hole in the bottom back of the basket...this will allow me to power everything with 1 cord










12" high velocity 3 speed fan.....Walmart $13. I wanted this fire to be large, so I needed a large volume of air to push a large fabric flame...I have tried many different types of fans, and found that every type has a different air dynamic, moves the fabric differently, and pulls air differently, So what works for me with these materials may work differently for you.










Here you can see the copper electrical wire (Lowe's) that I use to hold the fabric to the fans


----------



## beelce

I have these LED light sets custom made from [email protected]










I have experimented with many different LED light color groupings, and this is one of my favs.



















At this point I have attached the LED wiring directly to the fan housing.


----------



## beelce

Got this fabric at Hobby Lobby $ 1.75 per yard....I'm not sure what it's called, I just bought the cheapest silk like fabric I could find










Here is the pattern I used for the big fire....










I use 2 silk flames for each fire basket...(same pattern)...I just make 1 flame 2" taller and wider than the other, so that they have a layered look when the fan is on.



















Just trace around the pattern and cut out the flame shape with a good pair of scissors.


----------



## beelce

I used 3M High performance 2mil decal material to tape the flame to the electrical wire....I like the decal material because it is light weight, supper strong, waterproof, comes in many colors, and out performs ALL other types of tape hands down! (I don't even own a roll of duct tape anymore) I am in the decal business so we have lots of this stuff around, so it's easy for me....you can find some on e-bay or you can stop by any sign shop and ask for some scrap material...be sure to get the "high performance" 2mil type....the Intermediate 4mil stuff will not last more than 1 season.



















The wire that holds the flames may need to aimed....I had to bend the wire in a "V" shape to get the flames to flow all the way up....I found that the 2 fabric flames seem to grab and hug each other when the fan is on, so I bent the copper wire holding the flames into a "V" shape to let more air flow between the flames. (looks like this from the top ...< < )










I like the fan on full speed....to really push the fabric....

I used no anchors on the fan...... it just sits snugly down into the basket on top of the ember lights...


----------



## beelce

Here you can see that the finished FIRE BASKET is large....about 36" tall and 24" wide. At night you can see this thing blazing from 1500' away.










After you have everything running, don't forget to tweak the basket fire....take a minute and aim all the LEDs thoughtfully at the flames.....be sure to light all the flame edges and especially the very highest tip of flame must have an LED aimed at it.....


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

What a great job! Thanks for the "how-to". Like I said before, the purple and blue lights make the flame so realistic!


----------



## scareme

Thanks for the how to, Beelce. I had the workings pictured differently in my head. The how to really helps. I have several strings of orange lights. Would the work in place of the red lights on the bottom? I think the problem I had with my flame in the past was not enough air circulation.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

great job Beelce!! Thank you for the how-to


----------



## Bone Dancer

Excellent job, simple and clear directions and great photographs to go with it all. This one goes into my project file folder. Thanks for sharing your time and talent.


----------



## Phil

This is a really good how-to. I don't even need faux fire and now I want to make some!


----------



## GothicCandle

wow thats cool!!


----------



## Spanky

FAN- tastic! (sorry i couldn't help it...)


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I'm just getting into making led lights. How do you get so many led lights on one extension cord? You have any pictures on that?


----------



## beelce

> Ok I'm just getting into making led lights. How do you get so many led lights on one extension cord? You have any pictures on that?


here you go Joiseygal









I have these LED light sets custom made from [email protected]


----------



## Tater1970

Very nice I'm going to have to try making them. Thanks for the tip


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Thanks so much! very usefull how to!


----------



## jleonard

What great instructions and nice job! This is exactly what I'm looking for for my human rotisserie! Thanks very much!


----------



## scaryjack

Is that for outside?


----------



## thefireguy

You could use these anywhere you want just as long as it doesn't rain.


----------



## dynoflyer

Thanks Beelce! This is a great how-to, another project for my file. Very cool effect.


----------



## beelce

Thanks guys.....
I use these outside for my haunt, but they are really not made to stand up to any type of rain. I usually cover them with big plastic bags at night, when not in use.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

This will look great in the windows of the house this year to create the house on fire effect for the zombi haunt.


----------



## Chickenwire

Thanks, I may just try one of these!


----------



## beelce

Hey Steve....
I like that idea of "House-a-Fire"....I've got about 8 of these fires that I can place in the upstairs windows....maybe add a fogger or two blowing out the attic...a few extra lighting effects....should look great....GOOD IDEA


----------



## The Halloween Lady

WOW beelce, another fabulous prop! You are sooo imaginative. I am impressed.


----------



## beelce

Thanks HLady...these things are easy to make, hope you give it a try.....


----------



## Lunatic

Wow! This is the first time I've seen this thread. Nice looking and performing prop Beelce. Your how to is simple. Thanks!


----------



## Bethene

found this thread on pinterest, great idea, was wanting a fire for my witches area, not in a basket, but it will work for what I want it for, a bon fire type of thing, thank you for this!


----------



## Lilly

LOL did the fire dept come ..someones sees smoke and fire and oops.. 
these are pretty cool would work good in my creeeeps cauldron. 
I wonder if a clear loose bag attached over would work and not be to conspicuous, if it rained the fan should blow that up too and keep it dry.


----------



## CharR7

Can't wait to try this! Nice clear directions, and great pictures! Thanks!


----------



## beelce

Thank you Char.....Hope you have fun with this project, and WELCOME to the HauntForum.....!!


----------



## avonlady94

That looks awesome and you have a great way of explaining the directions.


----------



## azscoob

Never seen this thread before, it would appear I have a use for my old fan after all!


----------



## beelce

Thanks for checking it out Avonlady and azscoob put that old fan to work......


----------



## Ladyhawke

These look really cool! Thanks for the detailed "how-to".


----------



## beelce

Thanks Ladyhawke...!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

That's great. Thanks for that. I'd love to do something like that. I'm wondering if there's a way to have that set up work outdoors. I reckon rain wouldn't be good for the fan.


----------



## arabiangoddess

*Wow*

This awesome!! I am decorating for an 8th grade dance using an arabian nights theme and this will be perfect!!! You rock and your instructions are so clear!! :googly:


----------



## beelce

You are correct HogFlu....I use these fires outside every year, but I keep them all covered with big black trash bags till the big night.
I have made 6 of the big ones and about 10 of the smaller ones.
Out in the woods they look really substantial......and add good lighting.
I need to post my most recent modifications on the this set-up....a little bit of tweeking has made them work even better.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Saw this thread ages ago (baskets are absolutely stunning)...been meaning to ask: how loud are the fans?


----------



## beelce

Hey Jack......Thanks for checking in....
Fans do have make a steady "fan" sound, as I keep them running on high speed all night.
With all the other sound effects that I run in the woods, no one has ever said they can hear them.....and I don't find them distracting.
I do plan to add a "fire and crackling" sound tract on a MP3 player and battery powered speaker in the bottom of the basket.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's so cool looking I don't think I'll mind the "fan" sound. I love my flaming columns, and this would make for a great flaming "hell-hole" addition for my imp...thanks again for the how-to. This is for sure a next year addition.


----------



## Headless

They do look amazing!


----------



## Ginann

*Great job!*

Excellent tutorial!! Thanks for your time.


----------



## beelce

Thanks Headless and Ginann....! Hope it helps you with your haunt.... Nice to still be of use to the haunt community....


----------



## madmomma

Glad I finally saw this thread. I love how these flaming baskets look; very cool! Thanks for posting your detailed tutorial!!


----------



## Witchiepoo

You're very creative. I've wanted to do a fake fire for years and now I can. Thank you!


----------



## Ldmerrick

*Great*

Looks amazing


----------



## [email protected]

*Great...*

I like the break down of the info


----------



## Headless

Bloody Photobucket..... I can't remember now what these looked like


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can see them here:

http://haunterslist.com/faux-fire-basket/


----------



## Daphne

Of course I should have known this would be one of your creations Beelce! I have been toying with the atomizer/fan fake fire idea but this would be less headache and cool to boot! Your description was of course stellar as well. Thanks as always!


----------



## kaylorRN

The one blue light is what really sets it off. I ended up aiming it at the tips of the flames and it looks awesome!

Video doesn't do it justice.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EMi5z6CEoKKiSgaK7


----------

